
BTRFS (back-)switched from stable to "review" - jhoechtl
https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-stable.git/tree/Documentation/filesystems/btrfs.txt
======
jhoechtl
While the wiki article still reads as _The filesystem disk format is no longer
unstable_
[https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Main_Page](https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Main_Page),
Linus changed that to _is not suitable for any uses other than benchmarking
and review. The Btrfs disk format is not yet finalized_
[https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-
st...](https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-
stable.git/tree/Documentation/filesystems/btrfs.txt)

~~~
detaro
That text snippet has been there since 2009 when the file was added to the
kernel tree, unchanged, so I don't get what your point is? Nothing has been
"switched" or changed, it rather looks like a case of "forgot to change the
file to match current policy".
[https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-
st...](https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-
stable.git/commit/Documentation/filesystems/btrfs.txt?id=709ac06a148a33493d3e2f9391bb746b067d96d6)

[https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-
st...](https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-
stable.git/tree/Documentation/filesystems/btrfs.txt?id=709ac06a148a33493d3e2f9391bb746b067d96d6)

